# Design selber erstellen?



## mhribernik (17. Juli 2005)

Hi.

Ich hab mal ne Frage:

Wie kann man sowas selbst erstellen, bzw. wo bekommt man sowas her?
Ich meine das Design der Startleiste und Co.?

Unten ein Bild dazu. Es zeigt Dario Linskys Desktop. Ich hoffe er ist mir nicht böse.


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Juli 2005)

StyleXP www.tgtsoft.com
Da gibts auch ein Programm zum selbererstellen

www.themexp.org
Kostenlose Styles für StyleXP


----------



## mhribernik (17. Juli 2005)

Danke für deine so rasche Antwort, werde mir das Prog. bzw. die Seite gleich ansehen.

mfg. Marko


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juli 2005)

es geht auch ohne zusatzprogramme (wenn man nicht unbedingt ein programm oder dienst im hintergrund laufen lassen möchte.

Schlagworte sind hier z. B.: »uxtheme multipatcher«
Das Patchprogramm ändert die Windows-dll die für Skins zuständig ist, damit man auch Skins verwenden kann, die nicht von Microsoft signiert wurden. Dann sucht man über google und findet Seiten mit sogenannten »VISUAL THEMES« wie z. B.

http://www.themexp.org
http://www.wincustomize.com

Die kann man dann verwenden, ohne Zusatzprogramm.
Wenn man es bequemer als mit TGT-Soft haben möchte, sollte man auf http://www.stardock.com schauen. Ich habe mir das große Pack geholt und habe einen Theme-Editor, mit dem auch auch Themes und Visuelle Stile erstellen kann, die andere Leute ohne die Software nutzen können.


----------

